# 一つのりんごがあります。



## quesuerte

Heya!

I have a question about Rosetta Stone Japanese. It constantly uses structures such as; "一つのりんごがあります。"

This sounds odd to me, I would have thought that "りんごが一つあります。" would be more common in Japanese. Is this another case of 翻訳体?

Many thanks!


----------



## Wishfull

quesuerte said:


> Heya!
> 
> I have a question about Rosetta Stone Japanese. It constantly uses structures such as; "一つのりんごがあります。"
> 
> This sounds odd to me, I would have thought that "りんごが一つあります。" would be more common in Japanese. Is this another case of 翻訳体?
> 
> Many thanks!


Hello, quesuerte.
I completely agree with you. It is 翻訳体. I have no doubt.

一つのりんごがあります。is not orthodox Japanese. りんごが一つあります is much natural. Congraturation you are beyond Rorsetta Stone Japanese's level!

We usally don't claim that sentence is unnatural. Why? 
Because we accept it as one Japanese sentence style which is necessary to learn English lieterally.
_There is an apple. 一つのりんごがあります。_

When we see Mickey Mouse, we don't claim that he/it is unnatural as a mouse, walking with two legs instead of four, completely different body style, facial image, speaking words, etc. We don't worry that children miss-understand the nature of mice.　Because children will know the difference.
_We take it as a matter of course, because it's a cartoon._

When we watch a musical movie, we don't think they are insane even they suddenly start singing and dancing at the middle of their talk.
_We take it as a matter of course, because it is a musical._

When we read faily tales, we feel sentence style seems odd. But we don't claim it because we know the difference of non-fictions and faily tales.
We don't have to teach children about the difference, because they will gradually learn by themselves the differences as they grow up.

We don't exclaim that ひとつのりんごがあります　is strange Japanese, _because _
_we know it is the style, with which we begin to learn foreign language._
_And learners will learn the difference by themselves._

My conlcusion;
*quesuerte is correct and going right way.*


----------



## wathavy

quesuerte said:


> Heya!
> 
> I have a question about Rosetta Stone Japanese. It constantly uses structures such as; "一つのりんごがあります。"
> 
> This sounds odd to me, I would have thought that "りんごが一つあります。" would be more common in Japanese. Is this another case of 翻訳体?
> 
> Many thanks!


It seems to me there are distinctive difference between these two sentences. And I am not sure if this was influenced by English or not.
Anyway, "一つのりんごがあります。" has a stress on "一つの" not "りんごが".
While "りんごが一つあります。" has a stress on "りんご" than "一つの".
Thus first sentence normally put a stress on the number of the items than item itself. And vice versa.
But again, unlike English, I guess Japanese don't pay too much attention to these difference, to me.


----------



## Morrow

quesuerte said:


> It constantly uses structures such as; "一つのりんごがあります。" This sounds odd to me, I would have thought that "りんごが一つあります。" would be more common in Japanese.


What exactly makes you think it sounds odd to you, quesuerte?

Compare:
(1) a. ここに*一個(の)*リンゴがあるとします。
     b. ここにリンゴが*一個*あるとします。
(2) a. 我が家にも*二人(の)*子供がいます。
     b. 我が家にも子供が*二人*います。

Morrow


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I think "There is an apple." and "Suppose there is an apple here,"  are different sentences.
In some contexts, I too think OK like　saying 一つのりんご. But 一つのりんごがあります　for "There is an apple" seems translation style to me.


----------



## Flaminius

quesuerte said:


> Heya!
> . . . .
> It constantly uses structures such as; "一つのりんごがあります。"
> 
> This sounds odd to me (...)


I may sound stupid, but what is the context for this phrase?


----------



## Wishfull

*「ひとつのりんごがあります」は日本語ではないと僕が主張するわけ*

私の上記の主張は、他のネイティブの皆様からもあまり賛同されていないようでしたので、かえって実に興味深いことであると考え、このpostを送ります。うまく英訳できる自信がないので日本語で書きます。この主張は、実は私の中学2年の時の英語担任からの受け売りです。

３２年前いなかの公立小学から公立中学に進学して義務教育の英語が始まりました。一年生の時は逐語訳をするように教えられ（しつけられ）、たとえば、This is a pen. は　「これは一つのペンです。」または「これは一本のペンです。」が正解であり、「ここにペンが一本あります。」などと訳すと不正解とされていました。あるとき数詞の授業があり、「私はニホンのえんぴつを持ちます。」を英訳せよ、との問題に、I have a Japanese pencil.と北村君が答えて、クラス中の笑い物になったことがありました。その時間はtwoとかthreeとかの数詞を習っている授業中でしたので、当然　I have two pencils.が正解でした。

　事態は中学2年時に急変しました。英語の担任が交代になりました。厳格で、個性的で、自分の哲学を持つ先生でした。彼の最初の授業で1年生の英語の復習テストがあり、100点満点を取った自信があったのに、０点とされ、愕然としたものでした。彼が曰く、

・不定冠詞のa,anは日本語にない概念だから「ひとつの」と訳してはならない。

・数詞をつけた場合は、「三本の鉛筆」は日本語ではない。日本語では「鉛筆（が）三本」が正しい。不定冠詞を「一つのリンゴ」と訳すから、その流れでone apple やtwo apples を「一個のりんご」「二つのリンゴ」と訳すが、とんでもない間違いである。日本語は名詞を先に言ってから、その後に数詞をつけるのが特徴の言語であり、英語の語順とは異なる。

・日本語は主語を省略する言語だから、「私は」とか「彼は」とかは訳してはならない。特に三人称単数の代名詞「彼」「彼女」は日本語では「恋人」をさす隠語としてしか使用されないので、そうでない場合には使うな。　どうしても主語が必要な場合は「Vincentは」などと具体名で呼ばねばならない。それも可及的に省略すべきである。
などなど。

その先生は逐語訳ではなくて、日本語への翻訳（意訳）を中学生2年生に要求したのでした。昨年までの指導と180度方向転換されて、とまどいましたが、言われるとおりにしました。そうしないとテストで丸がもらえないので、やむをえなかったのですが、その先生がおっしゃることは、中学生の私にも理解できることでした。

たしかに考えてみれば、小学1年の算数で、「リンゴ3つと、みかんが8個あります。合わせていくつ？」とは習うけれども、「3つのリンゴと8個のみかんがあります。」とはけっして習わなかった、と思い、中一の英語の時間に訳として習う日本語と、算数で使う日本語は別の代物である、と子供心に認識していました。（その先生に出会うまではそれを半ば当たり前のこととして受け入れており、あえて疑問を感じなかったのですが。）

また、言われてみれば「二本の鉛筆」は確かにきわめて不自然で、北村君がJapanese pencilと言いたくなる気持ちもその時になってよくわかりました。普通は「鉛筆を二本持っています。」と言いますよね。

また、確かに「彼」「彼女」などという日本語は中学英語を習って初めて出会う語彙でした。英語を訳すために、新しく発明された日本語ではないかと思ったほどでした。

中学3年になると、再び逐語訳を要求する担任に変わりましたので、もとの逐語訳にもどったのですが、2年の時の体験が強烈すぎて現在もトラウマになっているのか、洗脳されているのかも知れません。その先生に出会わなかったら、「2本の鉛筆」にも違和感は持たなかったでしょうし、英語に興味を持つこともなかったかもしれないし、このフォーラムに来ることもなかったかも知れません。

高校になって、現代国語の授業で、明治の文豪の誰かは忘れましたが、翻訳体と言う、外国語を逐語訳したような文体を使用して、当時はハイカラな文章と称賛されたと習いました。その時に、わざと日本語らしくない文体を使う手もあると知りました。それゆえ、次第に翻訳体と（古式ゆかしい）日本語も混じってゆくであろうとは思っていました。

それから３０年以上経って、日本語自体も外国語の影響を受けて変化したであろうし、私も「彼」「彼女」は三人称単数として当たりまえに使っていて、昔感じていた違和感はもはや感じません。
「2本の鉛筆」にも違和感を感じない方が増えているのも当たり前のことかも知れません。
しかし私は今でも「私は*2**本の*鉛筆を*持ちます*。」は、不自然な日本語と思っています。
翻訳のプロの方の翻訳本や、某大先生による洋画の字幕などでは、私が翻訳体ではないかと疑うような表現は全く出てきませんので、プロの方は上記のような（翻訳体ではないかと私がクレームをつけるような）訳は現在においてもあえて避けておられるのではないかと考えます。プロは「翻訳体っぽく思われないか」という意識を常に持たれているのではないかと考えます。その意味において、私はやはり、「一つのりんごがあります。」は正しい日本語ではない、と主張したいのです。

私自身は教師でもないし、プロの翻訳家でもないし、ビジネスに使用するわけでもなく、単なる趣味ですので、どうでも良いことと言えば、そうなのですが、外国人の方にこのフォーラムでアドバイスする際に、いかがしたものか、と思います。なにはともあれ、その先生のおかげで、日本語と英語の構文の違いや逐語訳と翻訳（意訳）の違いを強く意識するようになった次第であります。
これって時代おくれなんですかね。


----------



## Flaminius

> ・数詞をつけた場合は、「三本の鉛筆」は日本語ではない。日本語では「鉛筆（が）三 本」が正しい。不定冠詞を「一つのリンゴ」と訳すから、その流れでone apple やtwo apples を「一個のりんご」「二つのリンゴ」と訳すが、とんでもない間違いである。日本語は名詞を先に言ってから、その後に数詞をつけるのが特徴の言語であり、英語の語順とは異なる。


「一つのりんごがあります」は不自然な日本語ですが、「ある」という動詞との関連以外でも [数量詞 + の + 名詞] という構文がすべて間違いとまではいえません。それではこの構文と [名詞 + 数量詞] または [名詞 + 格助詞 + 数量詞] がどのように違うのかというと、わたしはよく分からないのですが、定・不定の違いがあるようにも見えます。例えば「七人の侍が農民の用心棒になった」と「侍七人が農民の用心棒になった」では、「七人の侍」の方が侍それぞれが他とは違う(用心棒同士、および用心棒ではない侍と比較しても)存在としてイメージしやすいのに対し、「侍七人」にはとにかく侍であって七人いればどんな侍の集団でもよいというようなニュアンスがあります。

さて、「一つのりんご」対「りんごが一つ」に戻ると、どちらも不自然な発話だと思います(補足: 不自然さの度合いは前者が強いでしょうけど)。*quesuerte*さんのオーディオ教材では「何がどこにある」という存在を表す構文と数の数え方という二つの課題をまとめて練習するためにこのような文章を提示しているのではないでしょうか。日本語では「たったの一つ」または「あなたが言っていた二つではなく一つ」のようなニュアンスを表現するためでなければ、「一つ」という数量詞を使う必要がないのです。これに対して英語の可算名詞では常に数を表示する必要があります。

学校から帰ってくる子供におやつを食べさせようとして置き手紙でりんごが置いてあることを教えるなら、「りんごがテーブルの上にあります」であって「りんごが一つテーブルの上にあります」ではないでしょう。ヨーロッパ近代言語の発想からすると、どのような形態のりんごがどれだけあるのかを明示しないのは不都合極まるかもしれませんが、親子のコミュニケーションでは丸のままのりんご一個なのか、半分にしたものなのか、切って皮を剥いて塩水につけたもの数個なのか明示しなくても分かるものですね。生活の積み重ねで。

芭蕉の「古池や蛙飛込む水の音」が翻訳されるとき、訳者ごとに蛙を単数で訳すか複数で訳すか、判断が分かれることを思い出します。


----------



## Wishfull

Flaminius said:


> さて、「一つのりんご」対「りんごが一つ」に戻ると、どちらも不自然な発話だと思います(補足: 不自然さの度合いは前者が強いでしょうけど)。*quesuerte*さんのオーディオ教材では「何がどこにある」という存在を表す構文と数の数え方という二つの課題をまとめて練習するためにこのような文章を提示しているのではないでしょうか。日本語では「たったの一つ」または「あなたが言っていた二つではなく一つ」のようなニュアンスを表現するためでなければ、「一つ」という数量詞を使う必要がないのです。これに対して英語の可算名詞では常に数を表示する必要があります。
> 
> 学校から帰ってくる子供におやつを食べさせようとして置き手紙でりんごが置いてあることを教えるなら、「りんごがテーブルの上にあります」であって「りんごが一つテーブルの上にあります」ではないでしょう。ヨーロッパ近代言語の発想からすると、どのような形態のりんごがどれだけあるのかを明示しないのは不都合極まるかもしれませんが、親子のコミュニケーションでは丸のままのりんご一個なのか、半分にしたものなのか、切って皮を剥いて塩水につけたもの数個なのか明示しなくても分かるものですね。生活の積み重ねで。


 
Flaminiusさんの投稿の上記の部分は、まさに私が言いたかったことであります。１００％賛成でありますし、かつ、１００％同意見であります。

さて、問題は「七人の侍」についてです。
最初にFlaminiusさんの投稿を読んで、「七人の侍」は大変良い例文であると思いました。「七人の侍」は立派な日本語であり自然な日本語であります。言われてみれば、「５つの白い影、科学忍者隊ガッチャマン」とか、「20人の侍医団が陛下の御治療に当たったにもかかわらず」とか、数詞が先に来ることもよくあると気が付きました。なるほど。さすがFlaminiusさん。彼のおかげで、35年来の呪縛から解放され、目からウロコの気分です。

と幸福な気分になっておりましたが、35年来の呪縛の力は強く、また、疑問がわきました。

「七人の侍」「その男、兇暴につき」は映画の題名ですが、映画の題名や新聞の見出しは注意をひくために特殊な言い回しをすることも多く、私が言うところの「自然な日本語」ではない場合が少なくないと思います。ちょうど、歌詞が「自然な日本語」ではないように。
・・・・「七人の侍」が発表された当時は、その題名は翻訳体として、その言葉の不自然さからして注目を受けていたのではないか、その後、映画の内容が評価の対象となり、「七人の侍」が有名になりすぎて、逆に後で「自然な日本語」の市民権を獲得したのではないか。・・・・・

映画監督はちょうど伊丹十三監督が欧米の文化や英語に関するうんちくが豊富であったように、また、映画自体が外国から輸入されたものであることから、欧米の文化を強く受けている職業であると思います。映画監督が使う日本語は翻訳体である可能性があると思った次第であります。


では私自身が「自然な、あるいは純粋な、あるいは正統な日本語」と感じるのは、どういう日本語であろうか。鎖国時代（江戸時代）までの日本語であろうか。はたまた、やまとことばまでさかのぼるのであろうか。と、ここまで考えると、「自然な日本語」を定義するのはナンセンスと自分で気づきました。
すると私が言うところの「翻訳体」か否か、についても、ある意味ナンセンスで、個人個人の感性によって違ってあたりまえなのかも知れないと思いました。

「七人の侍」は、今の私から見ると、「自然な日本語」でもあり同時に「翻訳体」でもあることになります。
この投稿をしつつ自分の文章は日本語として大変つたなく、下線の部分なんかは典型的な翻訳体であると思う次第です。自分自身で自然な日本語が書けなくなっている者に自然な日本語を語る資格はないとの結論に至ります。　以上Wishfullでした。


----------



## Flaminius

映画のタイトル以外でも数量詞を前に出して新たな名詞を造語する例はありますよ。
四ツ谷、六本木、二本松、三軒茶屋、四十七士、六歌仙など、地名や名数とよばれる同種類のものからなるリストから挙げてみました。全部固有名詞です。したがって定・不定の区別を強いてつけるなら、定でしょう。

七人の侍は、これらと類似の構造があると思います。ただ「の」がついている分だけ固有名詞としての訴求力は弱いのでしょう。*谷四ツや*木六本のような固有名詞は、あったとしても少数ではないでしょうか。


----------



## Wishfull

なるほど、固有名詞は数詞が先と了解いたしました。反論の固有名詞を考えましたが、「あらし３匹」しか思いつきませんでした。（「あらし三匹」は昔のマンガの題名です。知名度は相当低いと思います。）

「女３人ぶらり旅」ｖｓ「三人官女」などはどちらもマトモな日本語であり、数詞が先もアリと認めざるを得ません。
そういえば、
眠れないとき、one sheep, two sheep, three sheep,.....を、羊が１匹、羊が２匹、羊が３匹と数え、１匹の羊、２匹の羊、３匹の羊とは訳されなかったことを思い出しました。（sheep*s*ですかね？）
単にゴロが良いからでしょうかね。私は日本語としてより自然と感じるような気になるのですが。

しかし、”one little, two little, three little indians,” は、「ひとり、ふたり、三人のインディアン」と訳されているので五分五分かも知れません。もっともインディアンの歌は、歌のリズムに合わせるために、数字を先にせざるを得なかったと思います。

おかげさまで呪縛からは少しずつですが解放されてきました。ありがとうございます。
（それでも「一つのりんごがあります。」はおかしい、と思います。）


----------

